# Surefire Hellfighter 4



## jellydonut (Apr 29, 2011)

http://soldiersystems.net/2011/04/29/surefire-hellfighter-4/
http://www.scribd.com/doc/54178262/HellFighter-4-by-SureFire

Most important changes seem to be:


> The HF4 features two settings; High: 3,000 lumens and Low: 1,000 lumens and also offers a strobe setting (comment: strobe mode is interesting - output still is not in PH40 range let alone NR range)
> The biggest improvement is the internal rechargeable lithium ion battery pack that will run the HF4 at full output for 30 minutes which is in addition to the 12v vehicle or BA-5590 power adapters. (half the runtime of a Helios)
> The HF4’s reflector has also been modified to improve beam reach and offer wider peripheral light for situational awareness. (They have finally moved to a smooth reflector - time will tell if it's as good as the Polarion reflector)
> SureFire has ingeniously integrated the carrying handle for dismounted use into the weapon mount. The mount itself has also been modified to include both the original heavy-duty T-rail clamp as well as an intermediary adapter mount that permits attaching the HF4 to a Picatinny rail. (a carry handle? revolutionary. sorry, I just had to.)


I'm not impressed that they're still playing catch-up to the Polarion Helios and Night Reaper, but it is news nonetheless.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful!!!:naughty:


----------



## dudemar (Apr 29, 2011)

jellydonut said:


> I'm not impressed that they're still playing catch-up to the Polarion Helios and Night Reaper, but it is news nonetheless.


 
I agree, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Acid87 (Apr 29, 2011)

If I had one of these I would mount two to my shoulders like Predator.


----------



## dudemar (Apr 29, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> If I had one of these I would mount two to my shoulders like Predator.



lol I feel the same about the PF50!!!


----------



## BVH (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder why they went "lite" on the performance of this great looking piece of hardware. It's kind of like having an armored L35. It is beautiful, but...3000 Lumens??


----------



## dudemar (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree, what were they thinking?


----------



## andromeda.73 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the Polarion is superior in everything!


----------



## dudemar (Apr 30, 2011)

andromeda.73 said:


> I think the Polarion is superior in everything!


 
Including price point. Great light, but wouldn't surprise me if this costs more than the NR.


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2011)

BVH said:


> I wonder why they went "lite" on the performance of this great looking piece of hardware. It's kind of like having an armored L35. It is beautiful, but...3000 Lumens??


 
I completely agree and must say that I got an even bigger chuckle out of the 30 minute run-time. Even more baffling to me is the 12W low mode. Oooh, that's some serious efficiency, right. It's disappointing considering that they had some really promising handhelds (Arc1 & Arc2) on the drawing board (that is to say, listed in their catalog) a couple of years ago. It sure would be neat to see them continue on with the development of anything but vehicle mounted HID technology. There are so many other needs in the categories of Search and Rescue, Fire Fighting and Outdooring.


----------



## dudemar (May 1, 2011)

The strobe doesn't impress me very much either. At 3000 lumens and up you can just fry someone's retinas.

I was kinda hoping SF would come out with a 5,000+ lumen "Beast III" or follow through with the Arcs.


----------



## zemperfi (Jul 21, 2017)

2011....and still to this day...not that many of these out in the wild. Since then I've played with the Polarion etc. etc. People have a tendency to forget that the other flashlights have not been mounted to stand the recoil of a high caliber weapon.......


----------



## XeRay (Jul 24, 2017)

zemperfi said:


> 2011....and still to this day...not that many of these out in the wild. Since then I've played with the Polarion etc. etc. People have a tendency to forget that the other flashlights have not been mounted to stand the recoil of a high caliber weapon.......



The XeVision (Lemax) XV-LX50 and XV-LX70 can both handle the recoil of a 50 cal easily, especially when the battery is removed and it is powered remotely.


----------



## RT84 (Jul 24, 2017)

XeRay said:


> The XeVision (Lemax) XV-LX50 and XV-LX70 can both handle the recoil of a 50 cal easily, especially when the battery is removed and it is powered remotely.


XeRay your XV-LX70 lights sound awesome


----------



## XeRay (Jul 25, 2017)

RT84 said:


> XeRay your XV-LX70 lights sound awesome



Did you find our website www.Xevision.com ?


----------



## RT84 (Jul 26, 2017)

Found it thanks.


----------

